# Shark encounter at Ochre Point



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

A video from a couple of mates Ive kayaked with - they had an inquisitive 4m shark visit them during a paddle - amazing experience!
And quite close to shore too - maybe 200m/300m out?





or 




BTW Ochre point is between Moana and Maslins

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That would be an amazing experience in a shityourselfinsideout kind of way.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome dunny
the second video you sent was cool too....
I enjoyed their reaction in the presence of something that big....
amazing how big they can get...the org that is tracking sharks in australia are monitoring a large female....they say she is over 5.5m...more like 6m.... :shock: ...

whats the record thats been recorded? 9.2m? I read that somewhere years ago..I think in the guiness or knowledge books....


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Stealthfisha said:


> Awesome dunny
> the second video you sent was cool too....
> I enjoyed their reaction in the presence of something that big....
> amazing how big they can get...the org that is tracking sharks in australia are monitoring a large female....they say she is over 5.5m...more like 6m.... :shock: ...
> ...


Six, with some unreliable reports up to seven metres.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I would have one pair of dirty skins post seeing that! Well done boys for your composure!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Love that big old gap between the fin and the tail. Your friends are lucky in a couple of ways.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

No under water footage.".....................don't worry I wouldn't have tried to get any either :lol: 
Good to see you guys did not panic ,lesson and rule No1


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

OMG !!!!!


----------

